# Crew for tomorrow 7/12/13?



## ProKat22 (May 24, 2011)

Friend of mine just flaked on me. I am planning on leaving Freeport at BB between 7 and 8 tomorrow. If the waters decent will probably run to Cervesa/Sunrise and jig/bottom fish and probably troll some weedlines on the way back in. If its rough we can stay a little closer in. I am running a 32' Scarab CC. Don't want to take more than 2 people besides myself. Split expenses evenly. PM if interested.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

PM sent


----------

